# OneBet 2.5M Winner Share Tips on Winning



## Cecilia-123 (Dec 18, 2020)

Vincent, the winner of UGX 2.5M 12/13-12-2020 3 WAY Daily Jackpot after just betting UGX 500.







A lot of bettors have been found to love placing multibets due to the possibility of stacking up odds and increasing the possible win. Vincent also is one of them.

He joined OneBet just 8 days ago after it was recommended by a friend.

We had an opportunity to talk to Vincent, the new millionaires produced by Daily 3 WAY Jackpot, a betting product by OneBet that allows their customers to make their own correct predictions on 8 matches daily.

He shares his story of how he bet UGX 500 and managed to walk away with UGX 2.5 million.

As a football enthusiast, Vincent never missed a match he loved. “All the latest news of football is available on websites, therefore I usually search news”, said Vincent.

When the 12/13-12-2020 3 WAY Jackpot was launched on ONEBET, He knew his chance came. After making all the correct predictions he believed, he was waiting for the results.

“When opening my account and check results, I am really surprised and happy”, said Vincent, “ OneBet is really a good platform for football enthusiast to have a try. You can join me with this best odds and high payout sports betting site.”

To Join OneBet, Visit their website: https://www.onebet.ug/en


----------

